
What Is Rust's Unsafe? - FreeFull
https://nora.codes/post/what-is-rusts-unsafe/
======
rurban
"It’s not a perfect system, but if what you need is the trifecta of speed,
safety, and concurrency, it’s the only option out there." \- The typical Rust
point of view forgetting about all the other safe languages which do provide
these features, rust cannot provide but still claims do to so.

Eg. Pony is faster than rust, safer than rust (in fact it is not unsafe) and
also easier to read and write than rust.

